# Black Buck



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Has anyone seen this before, I got it in an email and all it said was shot in Michigan.

[siteimg]3043[/siteimg]


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Its a black angus buck, duh


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

gotta turn it into a racial thing,,....huh??? it can't be just an angus buck, it's gotta be a BLACK angus... :eyeroll:

JUST KIDDING   :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Farm Buck? :-?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have see it before and it from Texas...


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

WOW now thats messed up....


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

who you now it's from texas theres no leaves on them trees back therebut then again there no snow on the ground so it's problly not frome michigan

i live in kansas and thats the place for monster bucks.
there always 130-210 ever year my cusin shot a 180 10 piont last year.

i have sean some blaker loking does but nerver like that.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I've seen this on a couple different threads on the net over the last year, and from everything I've read on it, it was taken in Michigan.

Also, the conclusion reached on all of the other threads was that it's a "melanistic" whitetail. It's in their genes just like albinism, but it's much, much, much more rare. I think it's something like 1000 times more rare than albinism. Pretty cool to see though. Mother nature sure does some funny stuff.


----------

